
How to Be a Libertarian in a Pandemic - Tiggers
https://arcdigital.media/how-to-be-a-libertarian-in-a-pandemic-414b28c11eca
======
microcolonel
Right off the bat, the concept that the response to the pandemic is "largely
state-powered" is mistaken.

Private voluntary action is the primary basis of the response, the state has
largely been involved (aside from the economic stimulus) to prevent people who
are doing the right thing from being punished (this aside from the petty
tyranny on the part of some police officers and departments).

